# First stab at custom slot cars



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Well this is the first time i tired to strip and redo slot cars. All are LL's and i have one left and will try to mold that shortly. The Newman (Army) & Hamlin (Fedex) are my 2 favorite racers. 

Decals are Pattos. Had a few problems with the red bull car due to curling but i got them on fast enough to sit right, but wasted 2 sets in doing so. Added one coat of future over all 3, should i have more than one coat; kids will be racing these so i'm sure they'll come off the track more than once 

Had to do alot of trim due to the length of the body of the LL's. Hopefully my new mold will work out better when i do it up.

Not 100% accurate but pretty darn close if you ask me. Thanks for looking Earle


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're hooked now!!! :lol: Awesome job for a first timer!!!! Another coat of future won't hurt. It gets bad when there's 7-8 coats on. Also keep in mind that future dissolves future, so don't let the body soak too long if you're dipping. This is helpful if you're touching up a scuff down the road... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow those turned out really great! - Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, the more i look at it I notice the rec bull hood decal didn't settle down all the way. 

The windows on it also where hand painted with a testors marker pen. Gotta figure out a better way to do that, any suggetions? Earle


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks Great!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to jump in and make a splash!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Earle,

Hey those are some sharp looking Nascar racers! I love to look at cars like this but, never make them. Racing & building...either way you are going to have fun! 



SFC_Allen said:


> Thanks guys, the more i look at it I notice the rec bull hood decal didn't settle down all the way.
> 
> The windows on it also where hand painted with a testors marker pen. Gotta figure out a better way to do that, any suggetions? Earle


http://www.microscale.com/Merchant2...de=MI-2&Category_Code=FINPROD&Product_Count=0

Microscale makes a "decal setting" solution called "Microsol" that only cost about $3.50 for a bottle. Available at most hobby stores. The bottle is made out of clear plastic with red writting on it. I use it on all of my decals. Brush it on first. It softens the decal. Just let it set for a few min. and then you may need to apply a little more on a brush and push it around to lay down. It works great and won't let your decals fall off if you dip them in Future either.

I have seen someone on HT post pictures of how they masked off the windows using thinner hobby Masking tape recently. Either that or just paint all your cars black...LOL I don't do molded in windows much as it is a high stress detail for me...aaaaaaaaaaaaah


Bob...mold on...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If the lifting is at the edges of the decals, you can use a small clean paint brush dipped in future to get under the decal. Then apply a little more over the decal to persuade it to settle down. If there's a bubble, poke it with a pin, and hit the decal with future on your brush, quickly working a little of it into the pin hole. You have to be quick doing this though, as the stuff sets rather quick.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great looking cars! You'll be needing a garage pretty soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome jobs on those nascars!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep them coming!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

First stab??? Pretty impressive work!!! Those look good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Try some Tamiya masking tape for the windows. I paint the windows last, burnish the tape around the windows, take a sharp blade and lightly score the tape to cut through it, mask off the rest of the body, then spray the windows black, then clear to blend all together...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done Earle! Excellent first attempt!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

WTG!nice job all around!


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, still need to work on it some more. Not as good as some of you but...one day


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

With practice, you have the ability to be at the top of the class!!! I look at some of my early stuff and just shake my head... Failures happen to the best here too, they just don't show them when they happen. Unless you're a dingbat like me, that is!! :tongue: 

I've learned to accept some of my stuff gets messed up. It's the nature of the beast. Roll with it, learn from it, and try again. Also, do be afraid to try something new. You might discover the next big thing!! 

"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." Thomas Edison


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I like.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

What slotcar man said....stuff gets messed up. Don't worry U-Joe I am a dingbat too.

Some of my first customs when I came to Hobby Talk were a Camaro painted blue with white stripes. Have come a long way baby....Keep on Keeping on SFC_Allen.

Bob...My middle name is either Allan or Allen...zilla

P.S. I just asked Ginger my Wife and she said Allen. Dingbat II showing his stuff on HT....HAHAHAHA hEY she keeps my Birth Certificate locked up.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice bunch of Nascars. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

